# teddy



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

i forgot to introdce teddy i have had him two months hes a fell x hes 10 years old hes an absolte star and hes also 14hh

when i got him he had had 18 months off work dew to the previos owers lack of time

his show name is ready teddy go

heres a few pictres to flick threw of the progress we have made if theres ayoe with bebo they can peek now will pop some for eveybody ip in a bit

www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbum.jsp?PhotoAlbumId=8084224858

*and also for ayone who notcied me and teddy have went from a pelham and crbchain to a fll cheek snaffle *


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't see the pics as need the password..


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

*before*

he refsed to jmp 


















*now !*


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

also teddys previos ower has had him for 10 years asshe rescewed him in this state as a yearling he was startved ad aboosed










then he went to this










and the to this


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks to be doing very well,glad he has a good home


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Teddy looks great now How someone could treat a horse like that,makes me so


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Are he is lovely.. such a shame he had a bad start to life..


----------

